
Jack Dorsey gives up 10% of his Square shares for the option pool - amolsarva
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2013/12/20/squares-dorsey-returns-10-of-his-shares/
======
mikeyouse
Interesting contrast between Square (Dorsey giving back shares to the option
pool) and Zynga in 2011:

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-57322150-17/zynga-to-
emplo...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-57322150-17/zynga-to-employees-
give-back-our-stock-or-youll-be-fired/)

Asking for 'underperforming' employees to give their shares back to the option
pool.

